
Ask HN: Who does YC invite for a video call interview? - chuckmc444
Is it only for international companies?<p>Conversely, if an international company does not get offered a video interview, does that imply they will not move to the next round of in person interviews?
======
mindsetalex
It's mainly for international teams but not all international teams get them.
It's mostly just to clear some things up.

------
shantanugangal
What does one expect in these video calls?

~~~
nayname
Obviuosly they want some details about your startup. I know more or less what
was not clear in my app. I think it's always about business, my recent mistake
was that I thought people want to know more technical details about my code,
silly geek)))

